# Michigan Backboard



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a backboard to attach a mount on. I'm looking for a cut out of Michigan, upper and lower penn. I had a nice 8 point mounted without a backboard a few years ago. I've looked for a long time and gave up. Any help or suggestions would be great.
__________________


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

What I did, was got a map of Michigan off the internet, copyed to my desk top, then just kept printing it until I got the size I was looking for. Then I taped it all toghter and traced it on a piece of wood, then cut it out, it turned out real nice. 

It was not a complicated as it sounds.

good luck
Mike


----------



## cmk86 (Jun 1, 2006)

I work for a Kitchen/Bath company on my off days so if you dont have the tools to do it yourself send me a PM. I lived in New Boston for 20yrs and don't live far now. For the cost of materials I could probably hook you up.


----------

